# Skidsteer carrying tree with chains hooked to wire bucket



## Alex R (Apr 25, 2021)

Hi 
I'm curious if this practice is legal as in a previous job, the company owner told me it is illegal.

Basically, I'm talking about using a skidsteer with forks, then hooking chains to the fork and then hooking the chains directly to the tree bucket.

According to the company owner the wire buckets are not structurally designed for this and could break and injure people nearby.

The correct way apparently is like this picture as these slings are under the bucket (rather than hooked to the bucket).

Can someone confirm?


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

You have skid steer police where you live?


----------



## Porterfarm (Apr 1, 2019)

Said the sling salesman......

Doesn't look as if your using the cage for anymore than stabilizing the tree when carrying it on the forks.

The sling would make it easier to place it in the hole.

...and if the man who signs your check asks you to do it another way, and then tells you to do another way...what do you think you should do .....


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

The picture shows the usual way of doing it.


----------



## Half-fast Eddie (Aug 21, 2020)

Illegal, or poor practice? As long as you are on private property legality should not be an issue. Maybe the tree buckets have failed and damaged trees in the past.


----------



## Get_the_sledgehammer (6 mo ago)

The forks with power adjustment work best. I beleive Bradco makes them. It just squeezes the sides of the ball and away you go.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

Get_the_sledgehammer said:


> It just squeezes the sides of the ball and away you go.


Hey oh!


----------



## Joe Fairplay (Aug 26, 2021)

Unless you are on a regulated commercial project, do whatever you want.
Just put up a sign that reads:
* STAND BACK. 
I DO STUPID ****. *
Anyone that gets hurt was properly warned.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

The boss and I placed some 200 trees in a development that were in baskets.... All we had was a tractor.... Obi-wan-Kuboti. 
We used load binders hooked over the rolled back lip of the bucket and the basket itself. 
Sure, a few of them broke.... But nothing catastrophic or in any way endangering private property. 
I would lean the tree back away from the bucket edge, then the boss would scoop and partially roll the bucket. I'd hook on the binders and clinch them snug and then he'd roll the basket and tree in to an upright position and drive it on over to its hole. 

Getting them unhooked was a whole other matter...


----------



## Platesurfer (Feb 9, 2019)

You should see some of the stuff I've done with telehandlers and much larger loads... 

Trees that size? What is worse case scenario here? Common sense should dictate rigging something like that. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex R (Apr 25, 2021)

Thanks guys for the responses.

Replying some of the questions.

the trees in question are similar to the pictures. Typically called 50mm calipers and the ball is typically somewhat standard, couple feet diameter.

As some of you pointed out the baskets might break due to not being designed for that purpose.

When I use the word "illegal" I should had clarified that and is mostly in the sense of OSHA or OHS in Canada where I live.

In case a basket breaks and injures someone (unlikely scenario but let's just say). A safety investigation is done and a likely root cause for the incident could be following a substandard practice for which the employer could be liable.

A practice might meet legislation and norms but it if it is below normal industry standards it could still be considered Substandard.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

What it comes down to is are the wire baskets rated for lifting, and the answer is no they're not. 
A lot of variables to consider, how old are the baskets, what kind of corrosive conditions have they been subjected to?
How heavy is the root ball, a wet root ball can weigh 3 times as much as dry root ball.

Always work to caution, use the proper methods and tools, keep your crew safe and don't damage the product or the owners property.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

I’ve never had any luck trying to lift with the wire basket.


----------



## Alex R (Apr 25, 2021)

what do you mean? they break on you all the time?


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Alex R said:


> what do you mean? they break on you all the time?


Every time I’ve tired to lift with them. Maybe the baskets my supplier has are a lesser quality 🤷‍♂️


----------

